#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-18
<dmcglone> Hi all :-)
<dmcglone> Anybody have experience with ndiswrapper?
<Unit193> dmcglone: Nope. PM Cheri703
<Cheri703> o/
<Unit193> dmcglone: DO IT! DO IT NOW!! :D
<Cheri703> dmcglone: I have a question for you :)
<dmcglone> Shoot :-)
<Unit193> hey CosmicPizza, Welcome to the Ohio LoCo
<Cheri703> o/ folks
<dmcglone1> CosmicPizza? Nice name, now I'm hungary
<Unit193> Cheri703: Howdy!
<Cheri703> how's it going?
<Unit193> Useless PM?
<dmcglone1> No enthusiastic "Howdy" for me Unit193? ;-)
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Already got you
<dmcglone1> LOL
<Unit193> Er... No, just a crazy man thing...
<dmcglone1> No you got dmcglone, this is dmcglone1
<Unit193> Howja!
<dmcglone1> LOL
<Cheri703> nah Unit193, productive pm session :)
<dmcglone1> dang that pizza name got me all hungry now!
<dmcglone1> Well I know one thing, I'm happy to be back home
<Unit193> Congrats dmcglone1 , dmcglone
<Unit193> Cheri703: Eh? I can't do that one...
<dmcglone1> Congrats for what? making it home alive? LOL
<Unit193> Did I assume too much?
<dmcglone1> Whooo hooo I didn't get eaten by sharks.. LOL
<dmcglone1> Nah, My wife drove for about 3 hours of the drive until I had to take over. She made it from SC to Winston-Salem NC. I had to drive the rest of the way.
<dmcglone1> I watched DVD's while I drove so that helped pass time quicker
<dmcglone1> Whats everyone think about that Casey Anthony?
<dmcglone1> All I know is they found her not guilty.
<Unit193> Cheri703: Er... I was asking if ye mind one
<Cheri703> oh, have at it :)
<dmcglone1> I'm off to bed. Night all :-)
<Unit193> Adios!
 * skellat waves
<Cheri703> o/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-19
<Unit193> KC8ZJY: Howdy and welcome to the Ohio LoCo!
<Unit193> Working on a better name I guess...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-20
<thafreak> Geez, first facebook, now the google recruiters are emailing me again...don't they realize I make a lousy employee?
<dmcglone1> Hi all
<Cheri703> o/
<Unit193> Howdy
<dmcglone1> Hows it going?
<dmcglone1> well I'm off to bed. Night all :-)
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> it's been quiet in here lately
<deejoe> . . . too quiet
<deejoe> <.<
<deejoe> >.>
<thafreak> https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/2BXkWyrY4jH
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-21
<skrappjaw-DX2> What is up peeps?
<paultag> hey all
<paultag> Cheri703: jacob: poke
<paultag> (really anyone)
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> paultag: around now
<paultag> Cheri703: howdy friendo, howareya? :)
<Cheri703> doing ok
<paultag> Cheri703: that's good to hear
<paultag> Cheri703: hey, I'm having a crazy day @ work, is there any chance you can back me @ 12:00 EST for my community session if I end up getting caught up here?
<paultag> Cheri703: it's about growing a loco community
<Cheri703> hmm...uhm, maaaaybe
<paultag> Cheri703: I'll fedex you cookies or something
<paultag> if I end up no-showing
<Cheri703> what all would be involved in doing so? do you have stuff written up already?
<paultag> Cheri703: no, but I can sketch out what I have up in the noodle
<paultag> Cheri703: it's all very simple :)
<Cheri703> that would help, if you can jot some stuff down
<paultag> kk, sec
<Cheri703> (as much as possible ;) )
<paultag> yarh :)
<paultag> Cheri703: http://me.pault.ag/talk.txt
<paultag> Cheri703: I'll add to that when I have a few more minutes
<paultag> Cheri703: I have to run and so some things, but that's a rough idea. All of those points can be at least 2 - 3 minutes long (just go off and give examples and stuff)
<Cheri703> ok, please try to be there! I will do what I can. don't want to disappoint people who are coming to see you :)
<paultag> BRB
<Cheri703> ok
<paultag> Cheri703: I'll try to be there, for sure!
<paultag> Cheri703: it'll be good to have a backup, though, just in case
<Cheri703> yup :)
<Cheri703> paultag: when you have a chance, definitely give the folks in u-classroom-backstage a heads up that I might be filling in
<thafreak> HELLO!
<Cheri703> bah, frustrating computers! and weird bus timing :( I have so much stuff piled up today
<Cheri703> paultag: how's it looking?
<Unit193> thafreak: Howdy
<paultag> Cheri703: do you have a public photo anywhere?
<Cheri703> uhm, not a recent one
<paultag> Cheri703: do you have one you'd not mind being public?
<paultag> I'd not want to take a FB one without asking or anything like that
<Cheri703> can I ask what it'd be for?
<paultag> Cheri703: I want to write a thank-you post on my blog, and I figured it'd be fun to have a photo with it
<Cheri703> oh, ok, uhm, you can use my fb profile pic, it's old and I'm chubbier, but it gets the point across :)
<paultag> Cheri703: righto :)
 * skrappjaw-DX2 lurks.
<Cheri703> hey skrappjaw-DX2
<Cheri703> how have you been?
<skrappjaw-DX2> Pretty good. You
<skrappjaw-DX2> ?
<Cheri703> doing alright :)
<skrappjaw-DX2> I'm laid off. I can make Ubuntu hour meetings again. Lol
<Cheri703> heh
<skrappjaw-DX2> Any news?
<Cheri703> nothing too crazy
<Cheri703> husband started a job on tuesday
<skrappjaw-DX2> Nice.
<Cheri703> so that's exciting
<Cheri703> paultag: I like your iwaslameiknow tag on your blog post...
<paultag> Cheri703: :)
<paultag> Cheri703: I try to put funny tags on all my posts, no one ever notices :)
<Cheri703> ooo, queen of ridiculous tags (at least for a while, not sure if it continued) hyperbole and a half
<paultag> she rules
<paultag> such a funny site
<Cheri703> some of hers are insane
<Cheri703> when I read them in my feed I don't think it shows the tags, but I popped over to your actual site
 * skrappjaw-DX2 is using the hackers keyboard on his droidx2
<Cheri703> obtrusive cat is being obtrusive >.<
<paultag> Cheri703: :)
<Cheri703> he's rolling around and squishing his head and upper body on my hands as I type and purring at me all the while
<paultag> :)
<skrappjaw-DX2> Lol. Sounds like Six-Toes
<skrappjaw-DX2> My moms cat.
<Cheri703> brb, going to feed this dog I'm watching
<Cheri703> so I'm pondering leaving this house within the next 10 minutes and then sitting on the bus for an extra 30 minutes, OR sitting in the house for an additional 30 minutes and then catching the bus...either way, I will have a 30 minute wait before I can get the bus that will take me home
<Unit193> Why would you go early? Does the house have AC?
<Cheri703> it does have ac, but I guess I'm antsy. at this point I'll just wait
<Cheri703> won't get home til a bit after 5
<Unit193> Lucky ducky...
<Cheri703> eh, the bus has ac too :)
<Unit193> Your home?
<Cheri703> my house has two window air conditioners that are in rooms-that-aren't-the-living-room, so the living room is hot...but the windows are dumb so we can't put one out there
<Unit193> It's about 90 in ours... And I keep thinking that I want coffee -_-
<Cheri703> o.O
<Unit193> And I'm the one that likes 60F
<Unit193> Ick, 98.1 °F Feels Like: 124 °F  (And not much better inside)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-22
<Unit193> Never seen this before... Fetched 1,149 kB in 49710d 6h 28min 9s (0 B/s)
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<Cheri703> o/
<skrappjaw-DX2> Cheri703: do you have electricity?
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> husband just said his work lost power though
<skrappjaw-DX2> Where is that?
<Cheri703> illinois ave
<skrappjaw-DX2> That's down the street from us. East side is down.
<Cheri703> dang
<Unit193> I sleep with the spiders! Good afternoon
<Unit193> Here is a good way to put it http://www.wtfnoway.com/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-23
 * canthus13 bouncy-bounces.
<Cheri703> hrm?
<canthus13> Cheri703: Oh... I'm just a happy poly dude. :)
<Cheri703> ahh
<Cheri703> you're the second person I've talked to this week who was referring to poly things
<canthus13> Heh.
 * canthus13 has two women who love him, is ridin' high.
 * canthus13 also finally got his aquarium planted this week...
<canthus13> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/141383-31-gallon-hex.html
<Cheri703> nice
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-16
<thafreak> I hate to say this, but as much as I dislike microsoft...their xbox support was exceptional...
<thafreak> their products are still garbage...but atleast they make it easy to return them
<paultag> because they're so error-prone
<yano> it's like how the most useful feature that ever came out of Microsoft (System Restore) debuted on the worst version of their OS
<yano> (Windows ME)
<canthus13> Heh.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-17
<gilbert> paultag: not sure when i'll find the time :(  rather busy right now.  defense coming up very very soon
<andygraybeal> hey guys
<andygraybeal> anyone have one of those cat5 cable certifier doo-dads?  i've done installation for mom&pop companies and never used one.  i just have one of those 4 pair connectivity testers.
<andygraybeal> i wonder if i could borrow it in a couple of weeks for the week?
<andygraybeal> anyone hiring beginner linux doods?
<andygraybeal> like.. i dunno like linux desktop/server support
<andygraybeal> net tech type stuff too
<andygraybeal> no microsoft or i will start to kill people
<andygraybeal> er, unless the goal is to move away from microsoft then i would fill my role with pride.
<gilbert> paultag: me is at odds with the release team :(
<paultag> gilbert: I've been watching
<paultag> gilbert: I've been in their IRC room, they've mentioned you a few times :)
<paultag> nothing bad, I think they understand
<gilbert> paultag: i've noticed, but ignored
<paultag> gilbert: I've been tracking that bug
<paultag> a NMU does seem to be in order :3
<paultag> I'm sure if it got uploaded it'd get unblocked
<paultag> it's way early in the freeze
<gilbert> paultag: i know, they seem to be giving me a hard time because i'm vocal...
<paultag> gilbert: if you need another voice, just give me a bugno and ask me to speak my mind ;)
<paultag> gilbert: I'm on KiBi's good side these days :)
<gilbert> paultag: and i did rush a 0-day nmu when i should have delayed it on one of kibi's packages :(
<paultag> oh jeez
<paultag> in general 0-days are pretty gnarly
<gilbert> my bad
<paultag> yar
<paultag> gilbert: btw, RE: your thread on your sponsorship guidelines
<paultag> gilbert: I put this together for myself (I'm not as RC-NMU as you) - http://people.debian.org/~paultag/sponsorship/
<paultag> gilbert: feel free to jack the HTML or whatever you need -- having it on a webpage helps you refer to it nicely :)
<gilbert> cool, yeah
<paultag> don't know why that came to me now
<paultag> but it did :)
<gilbert> odd that your hardening link still includes hardening-wrapper instructions
<gilbert> that's really been deprecated
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> typical wiki crap
<paultag> gilbert: will you be at OLF?
<paultag> gilbert: nice post in -release.
<gilbert> paultag: hecks yeah :)
<gilbert> thx
<paultag> gilbert: we should set up a debian BSP / sprint
<paultag> I'm going to make plans to go
<paultag> now that i'm working and can do such things
<gilbert> paultag: sweet!  are they paying for you as a business trip?
<paultag> gilbert: they paid for me to go to PyCon -- not sure if this could get written off or not, but likely it'd be the sort of thing where it's written off as a hackathon perhaps :(
<paultag> :) *
<paultag> (I get as many hackathons as needed, I'm heading to Canada for one in September as well)
<gilbert> nice :)
<paultag> but yeah, we should figure out if OLF's folks would give us some space to hax
<paultag> I remember wifi being shit, so we should work that out as well
<gilbert> completely forgotabout pyohio.  thats coming up on jul 28
<gilbert> oh yeah, its horrible, but booths get the secret pssword
<paultag> don't we usually get one for Ubuntu? (CC thafreak / Cheri703 / canthus13 / * )
<paultag> jacob: might know too
<gilbert> yeah, thats what i mean
<paultag> gilbert: ah, cool.
<paultag> but yeah, we should find somewhere to have a mini-sprint, see if we can put a smallish dent in something
<gilbert> one of the organizers came by at the beginning of the first day and gave us the password
<gilbert> (last year)
<paultag> Oh damn, I missed it last year, I forgot
<gilbert> paultag: yeah, that would be awesome
<gilbert> paultag: will probably be mostly rc-fixing since it will be very late freeze
<paultag> Yep, ACK to that
<gilbert> then we (meaning you) can blog it up :)
<gilbert> i'm not much for blogging :(
<paultag> gilbert: I've been doing this iron-blogger thing with mako et.all (boston cabal), it's been pretty tough
<paultag> I have to blog at least once a week or I owe money in the pool :)
<gilbert> haha, so how do you win?
<paultag> gilbert: the people's money who slack is put in a pool, and we throw a big party when we have enough :D
<paultag> so if you keep up blogging, you drink off the slackers
<gilbert> ah, cool
<paultag> and if you slack, you just pay for everyone's beer :)
<gilbert> man, Boston sounds like a great place to be.  at one point i wanted to go to mit
<paultag> yeah, it's pretty fantastic. There are so many DDs, and we drink together at least once a week on sunday nights
<gilbert> btw you went through nm insanely fgast
<gilbert> fast
<paultag> gilbert: lots of bribes, my friend, lots of bribes.
<gilbert> paultag: of course ;)
<paultag> gilbert: Enrico is a good friend of the Mako's, and he knows I crash at Mako's house a lot -- my AM was an Ubunfriend, and the bulk of waiting wasn't really waiting
<paultag> gilbert: I was doing a lot of gcc patches, so I think they relized I should just be given rights to NMU, so they sorta rushed that as well
<paultag> but alas, gregora uploaded all my patches :>
<paultag> (stole my rcbugs ;) )
<gilbert> paultag: if you do get a chance to put in a good word for me with KiBi, i would really appreciate
<paultag> gilbert: I will :)
<gilbert> paultag: in the meantime, i sent an appology to #debian-release
<paultag> yeah, I saw that
<paultag> 14:11 < paultag> gilbert: nice post in -release.
<paultag> I think he'll appreceate that
<gilbert> oh, i thought you meant -release ml
<paultag> oh, nah, I'm not there
<paultag> did you post there too? Shucks
<gilbert> yeah
<paultag> not up on lists yet
 * paultag kicks lists.d.o
<paultag> gilbert: may I CC you on an email to the OLF team?
<paultag> mgilbert@d.o ?
<gilbert> yes
<paultag> great
<gilbert> i wanted debian username gilbert, but someone took it in 1994 and never used it :(
<paultag> bah
<paultag> that sucks
<gilbert> asked for it to be reassigned, but i guess they won't do that
<paultag> I wanted "tag" for everything, but some asshat who does Perl took the whole namespace
<gilbert> haha
<gilbert> ugh, i gotto focus on writing...but i don't wanna get started today :(
<paultag> yar
<andygraybeal> paultag & gilbert .. if you don't mind taking the time, explain in laymans terms what gilbert is at odds with?
<paultag> andygraybeal: Oh, nothing so serious
<paultag> andygraybeal: both gilbert and I work on Debian, the "parent" distro to Ubuntu
<paultag> andygraybeal: and the release team are the people that are in charge of releasing debian and what makes it in there
<paultag> andygraybeal: gilbert here fixes problems in the development playground, but in doing so, the release team doesn't like so many changes
<paultag> (we're in "freeze" now, which is why)
<paultag> nothing major, all parties involved know no one is doing any harm
<paultag> it's just a social problem, really.
<paultag> (gilbert is doing objectively good work)
 * canthus13 headdesks.
<canthus13> yay migrating 1 million + email accounts from one hosting provider to another...
<andygraybeal> paultag, aahh, okay thank you for catching me up
<paultag> andygraybeal: sure.
<andygraybeal> canthus13, holy shit dood.
<andygraybeal> bros, should i use lube to run cables or not?  seems like a big mess to me on one hand, and it might be a lifesaver on the other..
<andygraybeal> what do you guys think?
<andygraybeal> i've got my eye on that small bottle of Ideal brand lube
<paultag> having worked in my fair share of datacenters, I can say that I've never once used lube to run cables.
<andygraybeal> yea, me either
<paultag> canthus13: ^ ?
<andygraybeal> i workd for two mom and pop companies so far and they didn't either
<paultag> I am a bit incredulous
<andygraybeal> incredulous means?
<paultag> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byX8H-GffAI&feature=relmfu
<paultag> (of a person or their manner) Unwilling or unable to believe something: "an incredulous gasp".
<paultag> mistrustful - unbelieving - sceptical - distrustful
<paultag> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/incredulous
<andygraybeal> of the lube?
<paultag> yep.
<paultag> I mean
<andygraybeal> okay cool.. me too bro.
<paultag> not of the lube, I know that does it's job well
<paultag> just using lube for running cables
<andygraybeal> i'm open to trying new things nad if it makes my life easier, aewsome.. btu it just seems like a goddamn mess.
<andygraybeal> sorry for cussing
<paultag> waxed twine, brah
<andygraybeal> hmm.... nice i was getting polyeurothane pulls.
<paultag> andygraybeal: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_lacing
<canthus13> astroglide on your Cat6e...
<andygraybeal> or something like that.
<paultag> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Cable_lacing_close-up.jpg
<paultag> it's good shit.
<andygraybeal> hmm.. so wait, make a wrap like this to the head of your pull?  or is their more too it?
<paultag> figure out how you're running cable, and wrap it down the line, and you can tie it off. it's great. Also super easy to cut and rewrap
<paultag> which zip-ties aren't
<paultag> I'm sure canthus13 has tied his fair share of cables with twine
<andygraybeal> ... how far down the line?  just the head of the pull right (5 ft or somethign) ?
<paultag> it depends
<paultag> you just tie segments
<paultag> there's a special way of ending it, too
<andygraybeal> whip it, whip it good.
<paultag> andygraybeal: http://www.hnsa.org/doc/cabling/part5.htm
<andygraybeal> i was watching a video and some dood was using a 'cable comb' and velcro and getting the same result
<andygraybeal> he had 30 cables in one bundle
 * canthus13 hates cabling. :/
<andygraybeal> it's all on cablesupply.com
<canthus13> I can do it, but... I'm too damn old to be crawling around crawlspaces, pulling cable.
<andygraybeal> paultag, i will read the hnsa link
<paultag> good move :>
<andygraybeal> canthus13, aye, older than 35?
<canthus13> yep.
<andygraybeal> aah okay then. respect.
<paultag> I'm young enough to do it :)
<paultag> and there's something nice about tying cable
<paultag> it's so … human.
<andygraybeal> paultag, i think the same thing about mowing with a scythe
<canthus13> andygraybeal: s/mowing/babysitting/
<andygraybeal> babysitting with a scythe?
<andygraybeal> nice :)
<andygraybeal> paultag, respect about lacing man, but i don't have those skills.
<canthus13> keeps the kids in line.. especially if you wear black robes and a hood.
<andygraybeal> check out this beauty: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY1XB0rrYes&feature=related
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-18
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<andygraybeal> heya man
<thafreak> There are some linux gamers in here right?
<paultag> if programming is a game
<paultag> then yes
<jandrusk> Sure, Nethack rules!
<thafreak> nah...FPS is my bag
<thafreak> so no is the answer i'm infering from your responses
<jandrusk> Nethack in Emacs rocks.
<paultag> tetris-bsd
<thafreak> ok...let me rephrase...want to stop using my xbox, but don't want to go to windows pc games...
<paultag> postal2 is fun
<thafreak> is there like wine magic that works with COD...or is there like a haven for linux native games that are similar
<thafreak> like has anything good been released since like unreal 2004, back in...well 2004?
<thafreak> would rather give my hard earned money to companies who give a shit about linux, instead of EA, Activision, etc
<paultag> mmmm
<paultag> humble bundle games
<canthus13> l4D2 should be good. :)
 * canthus13 's wife is a linux gamer. :)
<Unit193> Valve sure does seem handy.
<thafreak> valve? like the steam people
<Unit193> Yeah, haven't you been keeping up?
<Unit193> Bleh..
<thafreak> i thought their faq says they have no plans to support linux
<Unit193> http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/  -  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=valve_linux_sdl&num=1
<thafreak> yeah just saw that
<thafreak> but..."we're going to start doing X" is alot different than, "Here's X, go and play with it"
<thafreak> I've been waiting like 8 years for some one to start making top teir games for linux
<thafreak> speaking of which...how's ATI graphics these days for gaming on linux? Anyone know?
<thafreak> everything i find on google is years old
<yano> apparently better than Nvidia, http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/06/nvidia-linus-torvald/
<Unit193> Meh.
<thafreak> yeah...i'm aware of that
<yano> :-p
<yano> so it could be worse
<thafreak> so do you go with the ones trying harder to support open source, or the ones who can actually perform well with 3D
<yano> i flip a coin
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-19
<andygraybeal> anyone hiring linux tech?  i'll send my resume
<andygraybeal> cbus or southeastern ohio region
<thafreak> paultag: when's wheezy freeze gonna happen? approx of course
<thafreak> nm, i see it's already frozen
<paultag> it's frozen :>
<paultag> release should take ~ 20 some-odd months.
<paultag> erm
<paultag> weeks
<paultag> fuck
<paultag> usually about 23
<thafreak> is it relatively stable enough that I could upgrade my virt-host to wheezy?
<paultag> thafreak: I've run unstable on my VPSs, so I think so
<paultag> but yes, it's fairly bug-free
<paultag> we have more then normal bugs filed with RC severity
<thafreak> well, not my vm's, but the host of the vms :)
<paultag> but my guess is that is because we have more packages, and a lot of policy changes, perhaps.
<paultag> not sure.
<paultag> thafreak: yeah, I'd be fine with it.
<paultag> no major changes are allowed in
<thafreak> where can i see bugs targeted for say kvm?
<paultag> so it's basically what you'll get
<paultag> thafreak: bugs.debian.org/src:kvm
<paultag> but alas, that's not right
<paultag> what's the package's name
<paultag> qemu-kvm
<Unit193> Still no cherokee. :(
<paultag> thafreak: http://bugs.debian.org/qemu-kvm
<thafreak> yeah, i beleave so
<thafreak> geez, i cna't spell
<paultag> Unit193: it got removed
<thafreak> derp
<thafreak> meh to cherokee
<paultag> Unit193: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=648256
<Unit193> Yeah, and I saw why, the bug report, and all.
<paultag> Unit193: you can always help
<Unit193> :P
<Unit193> It'll get there, that's the big thing.
<paultag> if you care, you should help.
<Unit193> Yes, in this case it'd not be getting underfoot.
 * paultag checks on node-jslint
<paultag> ugh
<paultag> fucking freeze
<thafreak> that's a lot of bugs for kvm...hmmm
<thafreak> guess I can just wait :)
<paultag> thafreak: check how many are for wheezy
<paultag> thafreak: some might affect both versions.
<thafreak> yeah this is just for wheezy :)
<thafreak> well, I guess it's not that many, there are wishlist ones
<thafreak> but there still are some scary ones...I think I'll just wait closer to release
<Unit193> Man, feels like debian just did a release.
 * canthus13 would be on lunch already if it weren't for Apple. :P
<paultag> Unit193: feb of 2011?
<paultag> we've got about 6 months of freeze
<paultag> that puts us at decemberish
<Unit193> Yeppers.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-20
<thafreak> so...aptitude install won't work on a machine with 64mb of ram...weird
<thafreak> it just sits there forever
<thafreak> bump up my vm to 128mb, and it's fine
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-15
<thafreak> there was a tool back in the original redhat days, called apt4rpm
<thafreak> that was my first time using apt...
<thafreak> that was also pre-yum
<thafreak> when rpm dependancies had to be resolved manually...which sucked
<thafreak> so apt4rm was really nice
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Podcast will be released later than usual in the day on Monday | THE GAME: http://xkcd.com/391/
<skellat> One for paultag: https://github.com/e14n/pump.io/issues/118
<jenni> [ Debian package · Issue #118 · e14n/pump.io · GitHub ] - https://j.mp/10VydlB
<paultag> I can't get into my pump.io
<paultag> erm, identica
<paultag> since I had a LP login
<paultag> via OpenID
<paultag> and I can't email recover
<skellat> You never had an e-mail set up?
<skellat> Hmm
<skellat> There is a ticket filed on that
<paultag> This user account has no email address.
<paultag> sucks
<paultag> identi.ca totally jumped the shark
<skellat> You're not the only one who missed the couple weeks of notices on that
<paultag> such a shame
<paultag> ya
<skellat> How horrible do I sound in the packaging discussion above?
<paultag> Let me open it in a sec
<paultag> working in NEW
<Unit193> Thought identi.ca turned into a spam pit a while ago.
<paultag> heh, pump is node
<skellat> Unit193: Nah, that got killed ruthlessly.  Sometimes legitimate users got slammed too.
<skellat> paultag: But notice the issues I flagged with that nasty little dependency...
<skellat> Shipping a private copy of node.js in a package probably violates packaging policy, I assume
<paultag> skellat: pushing so hard for stable, why?
<paultag> why not just wait until node gets into testing and backports
<skellat> :-)
<paultag> skellat: also is pump really in a shape to be uploaded to Debian?
<skellat> paultag: Evan wants to build a pump.io appliance
<paultag> skellat: if someone has a bug in 4 years when this version is in stable, will it get attention or "you're running out of date code, we're at v100000, what are you using that for"
<paultag> perhaps you should upload it to experimental.
<skellat> paultag: That's still the question being batted about
<paultag> i see
<paultag> yes, I agree. Wait until there's a compelling reason
<paultag> until then use a local archive + ppas
<skellat> Identica collapsed once after the transition
<paultag> you have to really ask if this is going to be supported; if not, it's not fit for stable
<paultag> which is part of why node it's self isn't in
<skellat> Hence why I'm also talking to an FTPMASTER
<paultag> skellat: rc-buggy, btw, isn't about rc buggy behavior
<paultag> it's the rc buggy car from toy story
<paultag> it's a joke
<paultag> skellat: >:D
<paultag> (you heard about that, didja :) )
<skellat> Which done did flew over my head
<skellat> Never really watched the Toy Story films too much
<paultag> it's a bit subtle for most people
<paultag> http://s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/1002/8369/TOY_STORY_RC_CAR_PICS.jpg
<jenni> https://j.mp/10VyPYw
<skellat> Evan is a DD at least
<paultag> wait, he is?
<skellat> Last I recall, Evan Prodromou is a Debian Developer
<paultag> evan@debian.org; confirmed
<paultag> neato
<skellat> When I did the private write-up to him about what it would take to do the appliance I noted that Debian was going to be the best route since it supported the most kerosene-powered cheese graters at the moment
<paultag> skellat: I met him when he came to Boston :)
<paultag> Yeah, I'd say shoot for experimental
<paultag> you can requestsync it down if you need to
<skellat> The downstreams are the big worry if he goes ahead with the RPi appliance idea
<skellat> Raspbian would be out of the question since they diverge a bit from Debian's own repo
<skellat> Possibly
<paultag> well, setting up an rpi archive is a snaop
<paultag> snap
<skellat> The RPi has a nice price point but has so many inconvenient limitations that make it annoying for things like use as an appliance
<paultag> and one of the rpi folks is a DD
<paultag> erm, raspbian
<Unit193> Pretty easy to do a normal repo too. ;)
<paultag> plugwash
<paultag> brb trash
<skellat> ARMv6 instruction set makes it generally not play nice with Pure Debian armhf which is why Raspbian went through re-compiling
<skellat> Ubuntu won't touch ARMv6 instruction set
<skellat> Fedora ARM ran dog slow until it was re-compiled for ARMv6 as Pidora and that was just...not cool...
<skellat> Slackware focuses on ARMv5
<skellat> Gentoo's installation process looks a bit masochistic
<Derath-Srvr> skellat: isn't Gentoo masochistic in the first place?
<skellat> Blah: https://identi.ca/alpacaherder/note/DvflWvpsQk2hpOfKXUO2xg
<jenni> [ note by Stephen Michael Kellat - Identi.ca ] - https://j.mp/1bCYXvC
<paultag> skellat: :(
<Unit193> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1269#comment-402807 hah. ;P
<jenni> [ Mark Shuttleworth » Blog Archive » Two weeks with Mir ] - https://j.mp/1bD5AOv
<Unit193> And no, I don't often read that blog, I didn't even fully read that post either.  There is a Jeff in the comments that is worth reading, though.
<paultag> skellat: I'm just an ftp-assistant, part of the ftpmaster team :)
<paultag> skellat: but thank you :)
<Unit193> Well you help me out enough...
<paultag> Unit193: ♥
<paultag> it's a pleasure to serve.
<paultag> Men and women for others, and all that other Jesuitical stuff
<Unit193> I've even contacted the Debian/Ubuntu packageer for grub about a patch, but he said to contact upstream. :(
<paultag> dafuq
<paultag> cjwatson? jordi?
<Unit193> (New config option, so makes sense.)  Watson.
<paultag> ah yep
<paultag> cjwatson is a great guy
<Unit193> He didn't seem bad, not someone I'd want to contact often though just because :scary: :P
<Unit193> He explained why, and it was very sane.
<paultag> :)
<alpacaherder> Very, very, very tentatively: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-ohio/624/detail/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio July 2013 Meeting | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal ] - https://j.mp/15IaKGw
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast (122): http://tx0.org/68x  Speex Version (122): http://tx0.org/68y | MEETING THURSDAY: http://tx0.org/68z
<Unit193> Heh, for having "details" in the name, it's a bit lacking on their end. :P  I'd guess either the platform is lacking, or the agenda is one item?  (Well, guessing lacking platform either way.)
<skellat> Unit193: Yet another bug I need to file against LoCo portal
<skellat> Even though our time zone is Eastern Standard Time, the meeting tool is stuck in UTC
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> Got some more details added
<skellat> Gonna file yet more bugs
<Unit193> (Not that I'm trying to nitpick, or complain.)
<skellat> Unit193: There, does it look better now?
<Unit193> Yes!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-16
<thafreak> what do you guys think of this: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cloud-guys/plug-the-brain-of-your-devices
<jenni> [ Plug: the brain of your devices by The CGC team — Kickstarter ] - https://j.mp/12H0TeN
<skellat> thafreak: I can't grasp why they're reinventing what Tonidoplug and Pogoplug have already done...
<skellat> Both of those are mature products to where even RadioShack has the Pogoplug for sale inside its walls
<thafreak> they aren't
<thafreak> their real product is their software and OS drivers
<thafreak> so your linux box redirects it's file I/O over to the plug
<thafreak> only thing they share in common with pogoplug, etc, is the word plug, and their use of usb disks
<thafreak> it is really different...but the fact that the OS drivers and apps are closed, I'm not feeling real confident about
<skellat> Not cool: http://fox8.com/2013/07/16/police-warn-of-man-exposing-himself-to-drivers/
<jenni> [ Police Warn of Man Exposing Himself to Drivers | FOX8.com ] - https://j.mp/16HEsbG
<Unit193> Mark!
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> One of the best event names ever? FOSStoberfest
<MarkDude> FOSS education. Looking thru projects for education- much good info- just needs to be updated :)
<MarkDude> The only better name? https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/BAMF_BFD_2013
<jenni> [ BAMF BFD 2013 - FedoraProject ] - https://j.mp/12EErYo
 * MarkDude is saving a shirt we make for Paul, Im sure he will wear it.
<MarkDude> I figure its fine for me to share a Fedora link from far away- its not like Im recruiting folks to drive a few days to get here
<MarkDude> Any Edubuntu folks here btw? Im trying to sync contacts to make sure it relevant for FOSS in general
<Unit193> Not as far as I know.
<MarkDude> Nothing like finding 2009 pages from projects saying "will be updated soon" XD
 * MarkDude enjoys finding dead pages I can help edit- and putting inactive on it. Its horrible to tell new users to go to channel that is NOT used
<MarkDude> Fedora sucks at this. Half the Fedora channels ever made are deadlinks
<MarkDude> Ok apparently Debian has two irc channels listed  one is completely gone- the other lets you know it NOT official
<Unit193> And Ubuntu owns half the network. :P
<MarkDude> The other is invite only
<MarkDude> Cannot join #skolelinux.de (Channel is invite only).
<MarkDude> How very un-FOSS of you
<MarkDude> :D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-17
<skellat> Whose Line Is It Anyway is starting up on The CW with Aisha Tyler hosting...
<MarkDude> Yay for being dumb- Deb channels were OFTC- yay people in channel :D
<Unit193> Sorry, you didn't know Debian was an OFTC kid?
<paultag> 19:39  * MarkDude is saving a shirt we make for Paul, Im sure he will wear it.
<paultag> MarkDude: I would wear it :D
 * MarkDude did know this but apprently forgot
<MarkDude> The channel being invite only thru me off.
<MarkDude> Then again, Im already on Mozilla, Freenode, and Undernet- its been a while since I have done oftc- I added one more network. Next I redo this all with ZNC server
<Unit193> Do what I do, have several Irssi running on different servers. :P
<Unit193> I have Coldfront and Freenode networks in this one, OFTC and conformal in another, Freenode and Mozilla in another. :P
<paultag> irssi can connect to a few networks
<paultag> mine does :>
<MarkDude> Yes I have been meaning to set up irssi for 2+ years
<Unit193> Mine does too, I just like to spread them out. :D
<MarkDude> I have half of ZNC set up already
<MarkDude> !channelnames
<MarkDude> :D
<Unit193> srandby: Hello!
<srandby> Unit193: Hello.
<srandby> I plan to be at the meeting on Thursday.
<Unit193> Great!  Going to OLF?
<srandby> Yes.
<srandby> How does one enter this room from a non-browser client?
<Unit193> What client?  Just open it up, connect to Freenode, and /join #ubuntu-us-oh
<srandby> Every time I try, I get that the room is by invitation only. Using Pidgin.
<Unit193> #ubuntu-us-oh, or #ubuntu-us-ohio?
<srandby> I'll check.
<Unit193> There isn't anything that'd block it from joining here, but -ohio isn't used.
<srandby> I had #ubuntu-us-ohio for some unknown reason.
<srandby> I'm going to leave the room, change my Pidgin settings, and reconnect.
<Unit193> OK.
<srandby> Hello again.
<Unit193> Howdy, you made it!
<skellat> Hello Scott Randby
<srandby> skellat: Hello
<srandby> I looked at the agenda for Thursday. What UbuCon is the agenda referring to? OLF?
<skellat> srandby: Yep
<skellat> We have space
<srandby> Cool
<skellat> I wrangled a commitment out of Moose
<skellat> I need to get commitments from presenters
<skellat> Or at least leads for presenters
<srandby> What sort of presentations?
<skellat> That's pretty open
<skellat> And discussed at the last meeting
<skellat> Lemme dig that up
<skellat> Crap
<skellat> Not in the last meeting notes
<srandby> I looked at those awhile ago but didn't see it mentioned. However, I'm willing to submit an idea or two on Thursday.
<skellat> Ah, the list of initial ideas is here: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/155
<jenni> [ Burning Circle Episode 121 | Ubuntu Ohio ] - https://j.mp/15EqB6P
<skellat> There's a transcript to that where I have a bulleted list
<skellat> GamingServer usage -- Flavor Highlights -- Highlights about finishing up Saucy Salamander for release -- Thoughts looking forward to the next Long Term Support release -- Reflections on the changes wrought by the virtual Ubuntu Developer Summit paradigm -- Ways we need to work within the cultures found in Ohio to expand Ubuntu deployment
<Unit193> srandby: You use Mainbuntu, right?
<srandby> Unit193: I use Xubuntu.
<Unit193> \o/
<skellat> \o/
<srandby> Okay, I'm pretty new to IRC. What does \o/ mean?
<skellat> My hands are raised and if this were in person I'd be jumping up and down cheering
<Unit193> \ is an arm, o is the head, and / is another arm, so it's a happy person.
<srandby> Okay. I've been using Xubuntu for 2 or 3 years.
<srandby> Unity drove me crazy.
<skellat> I lack hardware that Unity supports
<srandby> LOL
<Unit193> That, and I never really used it, I was never a fan of Gnome.
<Unit193> (I did have 6.10 or .04 installed, but that was the last one.)
<srandby> The only thing that took me awhile to get used to was the lack of tabs in Xfce.
<Unit193> Tabs in Xfce?
<Unit193> Thunar?  It has it now, and I use thunar and pcmanfm.
<srandby> Sorry, Thunar.
<skellat> thunar & pcmanfm have both grown quite a bit over the past few releases
<srandby> I'm still using Xubuntu 12.04.
<srandby> I haven't had time to update.
<srandby> I need full disk encryption.
<skellat> Nothing wrong with that.  There is a documentation backport project underway to get some great offline documentation into 12.04.
<Unit193> Ah, I stick to current, while it may not be a good idea with my hardware, I can't stand stale applications.
<skellat> I don't get into dealing with the sharp, pointy end of the development spearhead until we get closer to testing time
 * skellat is using Xubuntu 13.04 at the moment
<srandby> I'd like to update to 13.04.
<Unit193> You'd have to go with 12.10, then 13.04.
<skellat> Yeah
<skellat> The Kubuntu folks talk about a single dist-upgrade jump method but Xubuntu doesn't support that
<Unit193> (Officially)
<Unit193> My system isn't really on the "supported" side of things anymore.
<srandby> I'd rather do a fresh install.
<Unit193> Ah, cool.  Makes sense, depending on the person.
<srandby> But I have to study how full disk encryption works now.
<srandby> Unit193: Old hardware isn't supported?
<skellat> There was a colloquy about that in #xubuntu-devel earlier today
<Unit193> srandby: Heh, sure as heck doesn't seem like it, but I'm talking about held packages from precise/quantal, kernel from a non-Ubuntu source, and extra repos (own and all.)
<Unit193> That is, own repos and a couple others.  (PPA and real repo.)
<srandby> I'm not sure I understand, but I'm not a programmer or system admin. I'm just a user.
<Unit193> Hrm, I'm sometimes not good at being clear too.
<srandby> skellat: Colloquy about full disk encryption?
<skellat> Nope.  Old hardware.
<skellat> It seems like Mir/XMir is a push by Mainbuntu to make a lot of things obsolete.
<Unit193> (Really shouldn't get into a Mir argument here, though. :P )
<srandby> It all has to fit on a smartphone.
<skellat> Yep
<Unit193> Pretty sure wayland does, or is intended on doing that.
<srandby> And no Emacs (or vi)
<skellat> But in many cases hardware is being made obsolete.  I just had to move my BeagleBoard-xM to upstream Debian since desktop armhf support is being spun down.
<srandby> This makes me wonder about the fate of Xubuntu.
<skellat> Xubuntu is strong
<Unit193> Well, Xubuntu isn't geared towards "old" hardware, but Xfce isn't planning on Mir right now, no.
<srandby> Good. It is hard for semi-technical people like me to change.
<Unit193> Same here.
<Unit193> My backup plan involves Debian, though.
<srandby> I've thought about Debian too.
<Unit193> (Not sure pure Debian, or a handy setup like Siduction.)
<Unit193> You could see if XMir works on your system, of if it falls back to Xorg right now too if you'd like. :P
<srandby> I have a Lenovo ThinkPad X230. What do you think?
<srandby> Just added Siduction to my distro list.
<Unit193> Generally speaking, if it's intel graphics it has a shot in the dark.
<Unit193> AntiX is a nice lightweight one too.
<skellat> If you have a spare USB key, Unit193 has an ISO you can write to it to take a shot with
<Unit193> skellat: Or, if you know how to install software, you can use grml-rescueboot.
<srandby> I don't have time to experiment right now.
<skellat> It's okay
<Unit193> Oh, sure.
<skellat> ARGH: http://starbeacon.com/local/x316296897/Motorized-wheelchairs-on-streets-draw-council-s-eye
<jenni> [ Motorized wheelchairs on streets draw council’s eye » Local News » The Star Beacon; Ashtabula, Ohio ] - https://j.mp/15kHRy5
<Visigoth> Good morning.
<thafreak> Morning
<dzho> thafreak: not any more, but I acknowledge and appreciate the sentiment
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-18
<skellat> Hey, paultag!  Got your ears on?
<Unit193> No, I ripped them off, sorry...
<skellat> That sucks
<skellat> Maybe we'll sew them back on at OLF
<paultag> skellat: howdy
<skellat> Meeting starts in roughly one hour
<skellat> Meeting starts in 19 minutes
<skellat> If you haven't already looked at the agenda, you can read it here: http://tx0.org/68z
<Unit193> srandby: Welcome back.
<srandby> Thank you. Good to be here.
<Unit193> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-ohio/624/detail/ is the agenda.
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio July 2013 Meeting | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal ] - https://j.mp/15IaKGw
<srandby> Thanks.
 * skellat ponders refilling his mug before we start
<skellat> Jon Buckley!
<itsafork> hey dude!
<skellat> Okay, are we ready to start tonights meeting?
<skellat> s/tonights/tonight's/
<jenni> skellat meant to say: Okay, are we ready to start tonight's meeting?
<itsafork> i'm here!
<srandby> o/
<itsafork> well... sort of :/
<skellat> Jon is here, Scott is here.  Unit193, will you be gracing us with your presence tonight?
<skellat> drkokandy, will you be gracing us with your presence tonight?
<skellat> jrgifford_, will you be gracing us with your presence tonight?
<skellat> Does anybody else wish to announce their attendance at this time?
<itsafork> notfed (jay sullivan) is supposed to be here...
<skellat> Okay.  The meeting agenda is extremely light and can be found here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-ohio/624/detail/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio July 2013 Meeting | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal ] - https://j.mp/15IaKGw
 * skellat expects to file yet more bugs against the LoCo Portal depending upon how it fares in use tonight
<skellat> Preparation for Ohio Linux Fest 2013
<skellat> Item 1: Lining up presenters for UbuCon/gaining commitments
<skellat> Moose has agreed to give us space on Friday
<skellat> We need to get topics and presenters lined up
<skellat> Topics of interest include but are not limited to: Gaming, Server usage, Flavor Highlights, Highlights about finishing up Saucy Salamander for release, Thoughts looking forward to the next Long Term Support release, Reflections on the changes wrought by the virtual Ubuntu Developer Summit paradigm, Ways we need to work within the cultures found in Ohio to expand Ubuntu deployment
<Unit193> itsafork!
<skellat> At a minimum I want to be able to cover 5-6 hours of show time
<itsafork> is there talk of doing an UbuCon again this year at OLF????
<skellat> itsafork: Not just talk.  I'm pushing this hard.
<skellat> What is the group's pleasure?  Do we have the resources to cover that much time?  Who do we have that can speak and take the time to shine for Ubuntu Ohio?
<itsafork> whats the word from the OLF team? are they open to it??
<srandby> I' ve been thinking that I could do something about installing Xubuntu with full disk encryption if that is appropriate.
<skellat> itsafork: Very.  I've got space secured.  We just gotta put together a show for the Friday of OLF.
<itsafork> skellat: GREAT! Glad to hear it!!!!
<Unit193> I may or may not be able to attend.
<skellat> srandby: That's one thing we can show.  I would want to broaden it a little, though, to expand further to talk about why you'd want to have encryption in the first place and why it would be a choice a user would choose.
<srandby> skellat: I could do that.
<itsafork> my schedule is crazy booked with work, but i'll make time for UbuCon if it's needed/wanted!
<skellat> srandby: As the threads on liberationtech put it far too often, encryption to intermediate users seems like a simple choice.  To the average home end-user it is akin to performing neurosurgery with tweezers and a penlight.  Considering how broad the audience is at OLF, we gotta cover the matter broadly.
<skellat> itsafork: What would you like to present on this round?  Do you remember who provided the projector in 2011 when we last put on an UbuCon?
<itsafork> skellat: OLF provided EVERYTHING for us! all we needed to do was show up!
<skellat> itsafork: Excellent
<skellat> itsafork: Anything you'd like to spend time talking about in a session Jon?  I know you talked about in servers in 2011.  The board is wide open this road
<skellat> s/The board is wide open this road/The board is wide open this round./
<jenni> skellat meant to say: itsafork: Anything you'd like to spend time talking about in a session Jon?  I know you talked about in servers in 2011.  The board is wide open this round.
<itsafork> i could do an "Ubuntu in the Enterprise", maybe how ubuntu can fit into the everyday IT-persons life...
<skellat> There will be some folks from Canonical present in and around OLF *but* we cannot count on their presence as they're going to be under a whole lotta pressure being not that far out from delivery on Ubuntu Phone.  Therefore, notwithstanding Jorge Castro being present we have to plan as if he weren't there.
<itsafork> I am more than happy to present, how long do you all want to listen to me talk???
<srandby> skellat: Keeping it broad was my intention. It is complicated for the average user such as me, but it can be done by the average user.
<skellat> srandby: Good.  That's the target we need to hit.
<skellat> The general benchmark is to be ready to speak for 30-40 minutes with the balance of time left for questions
<skellat> With the understanding that if you need to cut it short and wind it up, you gotta wind it up.  I may need to find a goodly sized shepherd's crook to use as a signal and not in the drag off the stage sense.
<skellat> I am not averse to sessions ending early
<skellat> 45-55 minutes into a session is a good end point
<itsafork> skellat: don't forget to schedule a lunch break! i almost forgot to do that both years...
<skellat> itsafork: Yep.  That's why I'm figuring only 5-6 hours.  The day would start off with my doing an introduction & greeting then we would get down to business with two sessions then a break and possible two to three more.
<skellat> The big goal is to have more sessions planned than time allows so that in case somebody doesn't make it we can fall back to something
<skellat> Or, if material is running too fast, we can condense down to 30 minute sessions
<skellat> Is there any further discussion as to the first item at this point?
<skellat> Alrighty
<skellat> itsafork, srandby: If you gentlemen could please e-mail me at skellat@ubuntu.com your rough outlines before July 31st as to what you wish to talk about that would be fantastic.
<skellat> Item 2: Should we have a keysigning?
<itsafork> skellat: that works. although keep in mind that OLF likes to have a schedule so that they can post it on their site. it does a lot publicity & actually attracking more people into coming out
<skellat> itsafork: My goal is to get our schedule nailed down by early August if I can help it
<srandby> skellat: Will do.
<itsafork> keysigning >>> i have yet to figure out exactly  how this even works
<itsafork> it just seems so confusing
<skellat> What is the group's pleasure?  Do we wish to have a GnuPG keysigning at OLF?  This can serve as a session but can also be scheduled as a separate social event.  I would likely serve as lead for the keysigning and would have to bombard the Ubuntu Ohio mailing list with instructions during the two weeks before the event as to how it would work.
<itsafork> sorry guys, just my 2-cents...
<skellat> itsafork: No problem.  The hard part is actually on the organizer's end.  All the user usually has to do is bring their driver's license and GnuPG key fingerprint to show the organizer and then socialize.
<srandby> I'm not averse to a keysigning. It would be a good learning experience.
<skellat> All that happens at a keysigning is that trust is verified.  IDs are matched to GnuPG fingerprints and the persons presenting to ascertain if everything matches or not.
<skellat> The organizer at the end gets to spit out a list or e-mail a list saying that the following fingerprints were found to be genuine and that the keys should be signed at that trust level when you get home.
<skellat> Instructions would be put out on the mailing list beforehand.
<skellat> Due to low numbers present, I'm going to carry this over to the mailing list as a question to see what input develops there (if any).
<skellat> Item 3: Since it is so close to 13.10 release, probably not going to distribute media.  What could we/should we distribute?
<skellat> Canonical doesn't distribute media for semi-annual releases anymore.  Only LTS media is generated.
<skellat> Since we would be so close to Saucy Salamander hitting street the next month, I do not think it advisable to try to burn and release media.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-19
<srandby> What about stickers?
<skellat> Don't have a whole lotta those at this point
<itsafork> srandby: HOORY STICKERS!!!!
<skellat> For release, Beta 1 of Saucy Salamander hits street on September 5th
<srandby> I'm willing to buy some
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> Is anybody averse to carrying this over to the mailing list before anybody begins spending money?
<itsafork> canonical usually supplies conference packs
<srandby> Mailing list sounds good
<Unit193> http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-stickers-now-available/
<itsafork> can we try to get one of those skellat???
<jenni> [ Xubuntu stickers now available « Xubuntu ] - https://j.mp/152Kpls
<skellat> itsafork: Those have gone away, I think.
<itsafork> skellat: :(
<srandby> I looked at the unixstickers site yesterday.
<skellat> itsafork: We're also considered an Unapproved LoCo, even though that distinction isn't supposed to exist anymore according to Jono.
<skellat> itsafork: In general Canonical is pulling back on what is provided by them to the LoCo teams.
<srandby> The Xubuntu stickers are nice.
<srandby> I think they have other _buntu stickers too.
<skellat> The new funding offer that is being made requires requests be made by an Ubuntu Member but that doesn't ramp up until the T cycle
 * skellat notes that coincidentally it will force us to have to have a LoCo leader who is an Ubuntu Member is funds are ever sought from Canonical for **anything** and we have exactly 5 people who hold that status
<skellat> Strike that "is" above and put an "if" in its place and it works
<skellat> Okay.
<skellat> Any further discussion on this item?
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> Is there any other business to be transacted at this time?
 * skellat waits for the Launchpad query to finish and spit out the right-this-second list of those with "Ubuntu Member" status in Ubuntu Ohio
<skellat> While we're waiting for that, would anybody be willing to volunteer to sum up the second & third issues raised tonight and put a call out on the mailing list for further input?
 * skellat notes that with the restrictions on the Canonical funding program to where only "Ubuntu Member" persons can make requests the following persons are the only ones in Ubuntu Ohio able to do so according to Launchpad ID: skellat, jpeddicord, digitalvectorz, mrsangeld, jamesgifford, and unit193
<srandby> Those were keysigning and stuff to pass out?
<skellat> srandby: Yes
<srandby> I could do it tomorrow.
<skellat> srandby: Okay.  I'll try to get the log posted before bed tonight and a blog post up.
<srandby> Blog address?
<skellat> srandby: Sadly it is mine: http://erielookingproductions.info/ubuntu/
<jenni> [ Trailblazing ] - https://j.mp/152LDwW
<skellat> It will show up on Ubuntu Planet, though
<skellat> I don't think we ever had ohio.ubuntu-us.org configured for a blog & I'm not ready to start tinkering with the Drupal powering such just yet
<skellat> Alrighty.  We stand adjourned such to the call of the Leader provided he gives due notice.
<srandby> Bye
<skellat> s/We stand adjourned such to the call of the Leader provided he gives due notice./We stand adjourned subject to the call of the Leader provided he gives due notice./
<jenni> skellat meant to say: Alrighty.  We stand adjourned subject to the call of the Leader provided he gives due notice.
<skellat> yano: Thank you for this kubotu like function in jenni!
<yano> ooh
<yano> you're welcome
<yano> but it doesn't do regexp
<itsafork> skellat: give me a week while i iron out what i'll talk on, & i'll let you know what i come up with.
<itsafork> Skellat: does that work for you??
<skellat> itsafork: Sounds good.
<Unit193> yano: My bot does it too, but it's a premade bot, rbot. (AKA, kubotu)
<yano> cool
<yano> irc bots are fun
<Unit193> Less fun when the dang rss feeds mess up and spit out 20 lines or so...
<skellat> I *_think_* I've got the LoCo Portal's meeting agenda function sync'ed with the irclogs.u.c logs to create effectively minutes here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-ohio/624/detail/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio July 2013 Meeting | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal ] - https://j.mp/15IaKGw
<skellat> I can't say I'm really thrilled with the way it looks
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-20
<Unit193> dzho: Hello!
<dzho> uh, hi?
<Unit193> yano: He didn't run!
<dzho> and when elected, he didn't serve!
<yano> :o
<yano> http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html?t=1650386
<Unit193> Yep, saw the defacement a few hours ago, nice background music. :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-21
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast (122): http://tx0.org/68x  Speex Version (122): http://tx0.org/68y | Meeting report and then some: http://tx0.org/69z
<jrgifford_> sorry i missed the meeting. :(
<skellat> jrgifford_: No problemo
<Unit193> jrgifford_: You get pinged enough anyway?
<jrgifford_> Unit193, did I?
<jrgifford_> i've kinda been gone for the past 6 days.
<Unit193> Hmmm, maybe only twice. :(
<jrgifford_> like, nothing.
<skellat> jrgifford_: See: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/18/%23ubuntu-us-oh.html#t23:32
<jenni> [ /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/18/#ubuntu-us-oh.txt ] - https://j.mp/1aABcD7
<jrgifford_> nope, only once.
<Unit193> :(
<skellat> It is summer time
<skellat> It is a hard time to get much done
<skellat> I missed the Xubuntu meeting that morning
<skellat> The updated list of Ubuntu Members this morning as Cheri updated herself on Launchpad and Jacob said he's in Seattle nowadays: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5895939/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://j.mp/1aABwBH
<skellat> I would like to get a majority of Ubuntu Members from Ubuntu Ohio present at OLF which means that I need to be there as well as both of you, Unit193 and jrgifford_
 * Unit193 unsubscribes from Ubuntumembers.
<Unit193> skellat: Really, dial it back a notch...
<skellat> I shall
<jrgifford_> skellat, i'll see what i can do.
<jrgifford_> would <3 to make it to OLF
<Unit193> Say, wasn't there an Ubuntu Ohio google calendar?
<skellat> If there was, I never knew about it
<skellat> There is a G+
<skellat> Meh: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/calendar
<jenni> [ Calendar | Ubuntu Ohio ] - https://j.mp/eGml2U
<jrgifford_> They don't have any details on cost for this year :(
<skellat> I dunno
<skellat> Call For Proposals ended on July 8th yet the link and submit form for that is still wide open too
<skellat> jrgifford_: How is the weather looking in the outer 'burbs of Cleveland?
<skellat> Beauty: http://youtu.be/sDeZDXZvCuY
<jenni> [ JJC Kyodo News Agency (Japan/Singapore) - News in english and japanese - 16971 kHz (FAX 60/576) - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/1aADKB0
<canthus13> Well doesn't this suck: http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-forums-hacked-1-82m-logins-email-addresses-stolen-7000018336/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu forums hacked; 1.82M logins, email addresses stolen | ZDNet ] - https://j.mp/12V9fUV
<skellat> canthus13: And here's what I said in the matter last night: http://erielookingproductions.info/ubuntu/2013/07/41-late-july-notes-from-ohio-leader/
<jenni> [ Late July Notes From Ohio Leader ] - https://j.mp/12VfesI
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-14
<Derath-Srvr> jrgifford: True, I expected some changes and issues resolved in that jump, but wasn't prepared for the the hardware limitations of FC10, it's been a lot of learning the past two weeks
<skellat> Whatever happened to Alan Bell's recompilation of Ubuntu Server for things like this: http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-28263659
<jenni> [ BBC News - Redesign for barebones Raspberry Pi computer ] - https://j.mp/1qay6kA
<skellat> Especially considering the updates that are incorporated: http://www.element14.com/community/community/raspberry-pi/raspberry-pi-bplus?CMP=SOM-RASPI-PIBPLUS-LANDING-IRC
<jenni> [ Community: Raspberry Pi Model B+ | element14 ] - https://j.mp/1qay7VU
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-15
<Unit193> Bleh, now do I bribe someone to do an upload, try for yet another QA upload, or ignore it and eventually someone will pick it up?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-17
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Technical Support is most definitely not offered in this channel.  Please consult #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1 instead | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19 | *buntu 13.10 goes EOL on July 17th.  ARE YOU PREPARED?
 * belkinsa pokes skellat (just for fun)
<thafreak> jrgifford: you going to the DevOpsCle meetup tonight?
<jrgifford> thafreak: where is it?
<jrgifford> is this the one at hurricane?
<thafreak> hurricane labs, rockside rode
<jrgifford> yeah
<jrgifford> can't
<jrgifford> too far from where i am, at for now, i'm stuck on my bike or a bus.
<thafreak> ok, thought I'd check
<thafreak> ouch
<thafreak> normally I probably can't go, but I'm working from home today so I can head up early
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-18
 * skellat is tired after doing a bit of farm work today
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-19
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Technical Support is most definitely not offered in this channel.  Please consult #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1 instead | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19 | No, we don't re-open design decisions.  For that there is ubuntu-defaults-image in the archive to r
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: TOPIC #ubuntu-us-oh Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Technical Support is most definitely not offered in this channel.  Please consult #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1 instead | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19 | No, we don't re-open design decisions.  For that there is ubuntu-defaults-image
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: TOPIC #ubuntu-us-oh Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Technical Support is assuredly not offered in this channel.  Please consult #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1 instead | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19 | No, we don't re-open design decisions...for that there is ubuntu-defaults-image!
<thafreak> I'm on IRC in the car on the way to the toledo zoo
<thafreak> good thing my phone has wifi tether, because I can't remember the password on my wifi hotspot from truconnect :-/
<dzho> heh
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-20
<yano> stay alive, don't irc and drive
<yano> :-p
 * skellat goes for Odyssey mode
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-07-13
<yano> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> Hello yano 
<PCLine_> and Nexusguy59 
<yano> how is it going?
<PCLine_> and Unit193 
<PCLine_> Its not raining so things are great - you?
<Unit193> Raining, so it's nice.  Or it just was at least.
<PCLine_> 1 big rain cloud just went over and there is another one heading this way - I dont think we are going to miss both of them.
<yano> ugh, i'm tired of this rain
<Unit193> Better than hot and humid.
<PCLine_> thats 1 way to look at it.
<yano> heh
<PCLine_> I guess I see it as .... bad for the Crops and Hay making.
<PCLine_> Oh another things to make it good tonight.  I am done working and playing in the yard.  Fired up the grill and grilled me a few burgers and now sitting out back enjoying everything but the rabbits and pigeons!
<Unit193> Oh look, there's a Nexusguy59!
<Unit193> Nexusguy59: Generally speaking, when joining the LP group the admins ask that you sign the CoC for the community.
<Unit193> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct or perhaps someone here can help tooooooo.
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Code of Conduct v2.0 | Ubuntu ] - https://j.mp/1RsPmir
<jenni> [ SigningCodeofConduct - Community Help Wiki ] - https://j.mp/HLjFyS
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-07-16
<Unit193> :3
<Unit193> yanyanyanyah.
<yano> https://www.rc4nomore.com/
<jenni> [ RC4 NOMORE ] - https://j.mp/1OgTo8o
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-07-18
<Unit193> Helphelp!  It's very hot and I can't get away from it. :(
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-07-19
<Unit193> ##weather-us-oh is lighting up like a c-mas tree. :D
<yano> :D
<yano> it does that once in a while
<Unit193> Yeah but nothing fun for me. :(
<PCLine__> Hello everyone - Surprise its raining today!
<Unit193> It is sadly a clear, sunny day here.
<PCLine__> It was sunny most of yesterday.
<Unit193> Temp: 85 F (29 C) ~ Partly Cloudy ~ Heat index: 91 F (33 C) ~ Humidity: 67% ~ Observed: Sun 19, 13:52
<Unit193> :(
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-07-22
<pweh> !moo
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-07-17
<yano> Unit193: oooh!
